# Breath Odors That Indicate Liver Failure?



## WhatInThe (Nov 2, 2014)

I know they say if you can smell alcohol on an alcoholics breath that could mean their body is overloaded and must expel the alcohol anyway possible. Possible liver problems? Know an alcoholic where you can smell a meal they had 10 hours earlier in their breath as well. Just spicy food or one of their internal organs not working right. Body overloaded like the alcoholics?


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 2, 2014)

Smells are important to experienced healthcare workers.   People with liver failure smell musty..  People with kidney failure smell fishy.. or like ammonia.  Diabetics with extremely high blood sugar have sweet fruity breath.   People having a GI bleed have a particular smell.   I personally could walk on a nursing unit and SMELL a GI bleed. It kind of smells like raw meat.     Certain UTI's... like Proteus.. have a specific smell.   Breath smelling of feces is a bowel obstruction.. and Of course cancer has a very intense smell at the end.


----------



## Melody1948 (Nov 2, 2014)

This is an interesting thread.  The last time I had a sardine and onion sandwich (which I love and eat once a week or more), I actually could smell it after having a bowel movement.  That is the first time I have ever noticed something like that.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 2, 2014)

One interesting food..... Asparagus.   Try eating a whole bunch of that... then smell your urine..  The culprit.. Methyl Mercaptan..  an organic compound produced by the breakdown of the tasty vegetable..  Stinky!  Also known as Asparagus Pee!  lol!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 2, 2014)

QS was right about the musty odor of the breath, here's more info...http://www.wisegeekhealth.com/what-is-fetor-hepaticus.htm .  Milk Thistle is an excellent supplement for the liver.  I use it just to maintain liver health, but those with cirrhosis, etc. can use it effectively to help treat their conditions, along with other healthy actions.  As with any herb, check for drug interactions and side effects.  If you're already on prescription drugs, check with your doctor and consider his advice.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 2, 2014)

Alcoholics think if they take enough Milk Thistle they can continue to drink and their livers will be fine... hahahahaha... NOT...  Milk thistle is fine... perhaps it  can maintain liver health, but you still have to cut out the booze..  It's not going to fix a cirrhotic liver.  The liver is capable of some regeneration, but when you get to the end stage point, there is no turning it back, and people die of it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 2, 2014)

Of course, that's why I said "along with other healthy actions", which would include abstinence from alcohol, cleansing the organs by drinking plenty of filtered water daily (with small amount of organic lemon juice is better), healthy diet and exercise, etc.  An alcoholic can't expect miracles either, but a drinker who doesn't take any supplements for his liver is worse off than one who does.  http://www.lef.org/magazine/2014/1/...k-thistle-liver-concentration-10-fold/page-01


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 2, 2014)

Milk Thistle has also been used to save people's lives in cases of liver toxicity, mainly in Europe where they are way ahead of the doctors here in the US when it comes to using natural medicines.  The US will catch up when they can show profit, not before then, and proceed to take Milk Thistle off the shelves for the independent citizens to purchase on their own.

http://www.santacruzsentinel.com/ci_11432584

https://sites.google.com/site/legalonsil/


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 2, 2014)

I agree


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 2, 2014)

*About liver health:*  having undergone tx for HCV a couple years ago, this subject is foremost in my mind.  Supplements like milkthistle  *might* help, but a healthy lifestyle is a "for sure" way to keep your liver going.
Healthy lifestyle=low fat-salt-sugar consumption, limited alcohol use, adequate water(fluid) intake(4 or more pints/litres per day; daily exercise and sleep is a big plus.     Good news for coffee drinkers:  coffee aids liver health






Melody1948 said:


> This is an interesting thread.  The last time I had a sardine and onion sandwich (which I love and eat once a week or more), I actually could smell it after having a bowel movement.  That is the first time I have ever noticed something like that.



sardine and onion sandwich- added to shopping list.  ;-)


----------



## WhatInThe (Nov 2, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Smells are important to experienced healthcare workers.   People with liver failure smell musty..  People with kidney failure smell fishy.. or like ammonia.  Diabetics with extremely high blood sugar have sweet fruity breath.   People having a GI bleed have a particular smell.   I personally could walk on a nursing unit and SMELL a GI bleed. It kind of smells like raw meat.     Certain UTI's... like Proteus.. have a specific smell.   Breath smelling of feces is a bowel obstruction.. and Of course cancer has a very intense smell at the end.



Funny you mentioned the musty smell which is basically how they smell after a night of drinking. They are also big time cologne and scent users and less than twelve hours later they smell days old. I've smelled a pizza which was eaten elsewhere for a day or two after this person left. Sounds like tick toc this person's liver is on a clock.


----------

